# Where to buy CROSSOVERS???



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

Running Digital Designs Audio DDA-T28 Tweeters and would like some crossovers to protect them. 

SPECIFICATIONS 
*Frequency Response* 1500 Hz to 30 kHz
*FS* 800 Hz
*Nominal Impedance* 4 Ohm
*Power Handling* 150W RMS
*SPL* 1W, 1m	91dB
*Voice Coil Diameter* 28mm

1500-2khz Crossovers are what i'm looking for based on the specs.

LINKS APPRECIATED! 
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I would just build one myself most likely. PE had some 12 db high pass ones, but I dit not see any that were up around where you want.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jbagby


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't really have the knowhow to build one though :worried:


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

2-Way Crossover Designer / Calculator
You shoulld cross it at least 3000Hz.... If protection is a concern, it should be 2X from its FS value...


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

i have a pair of those at28s... in my old setup had them crossed over at 3.5khz. worked perfect. i risked it and went town to like 2500 i believe, and on full power blew one of them out. for my next setup i might just use the xovers from the DDCS kit. crosses over at 4khz, and never failed me on my T2s.


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

You can also contact Solen.ca They build some of the best crossovers money can buy. They will also build them if you ask them to. Located near Montreal, Canada.


----------



## Leonard77 (Oct 5, 2010)

If you don't mind importing it in from halfway around the world, contact Alex at Acoustic Technology in Singapore. Some of the best passive crossovers anywhere. I'm using one right now.

Just give him your driver specs and tell him how you'd like to 'voice' your speakers and "Voila!"

Here's a look:

Products - Custom Crossover

PS: Oh, if you could 'thank' my post I'd appreciate it. ; )

Thanks in advance.


----------

